# AgriTec International Inc.



## farmguy (Sep 15, 2015)

Do these wonder products actually work? We have a neighbor/relative who is a dealer and pushing. thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

One thing for sure it work$ for the co selling it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It has been used in this area by some . It is a bit pricy High Quality Liquid Fertilizer. It will do what they say Application directly on the seed or foliar must be done correctly or it is lost. I believe its goods product but you can accomplish the same thing for less $

They also sell a calcium product to take the place of limestone spreading . Many in this area tried it but no longer use it and I am not sure why ..


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Here we have Midwest Bio Ag they cater a little more to the organic farmers with some of their formulations. It seems that they justify prices on some stuff by claiming better availability of nutrients and better soil biology. Lime calcium and gypsum all help with that. they also are right on board with cover crop that some are having success with. It seems right now covers are the big PR push for farmers for water quality and soil conservation. I am not against them I have had success notilling corn in killed hay and have used rye as a cover and for forage, I did find the rye for cover does help with soil condition and weed control. A neighbor who pushes for high corn yields doesn't like rye as well when planting corn into it, he says it take the top end off his yield but he does like to plant beans in it. Sorry got a little long winded


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

danwi said:


> Here we have Midwest Bio Ag they cater a little more to the organic farmers with some of their formulations. It seems that they justify prices on some stuff by claiming better availability of nutrients and better soil biology. Lime calcium and gypsum all help with that. they also are right on board with cover crop that some are having success with. It seems right now covers are the big PR push for farmers for water quality and soil conservation. I am not against them I have had success notilling corn in killed hay and have used rye as a cover and for forage, I did find the rye for cover does help with soil condition and weed control. A neighbor who pushes for high corn yields doesn't like rye as well when planting corn into it, he says it take the top end off his yield but he does like to plant beans in it. Sorry got a little long winded


There is some evidence behind that, you can get some yield drag when planting corn into rye. The rye needs burned down asap in the spring. We've tried it both ways, have even planted green into three foot tall rye. Do see some yield drag when planting green but thats because the rye is binding nitrogen up the corn could be using so plenty of N needs front loaded before side dressing. We use spray water that we add 28 to to get a 10% mix. Then blend our own starter heavy on N, then use straight 28 at 20/gpa when spraying residuals on. Also all our ground gets a minimum of 100lbs/acre of ammonium sulfate more for the sulfur than anything.


----------

